# Che cos'è per voi la Classe?



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Apro questo Topic dopo un interessante scambio di pareri con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] nel Topic del gol di Dybala. Abbiamo discusso della classe, avendo talvolta pareri vicini ed altri differenti. *Voi come la pensate? Per voi che cos'è la classe nel calcio? E quali giocatori, secondo voi, ne possiedono maggiormente?* Il mio pensiero è:



Renegade ha scritto:


> _Per me la classe è il modo raffinato con cui si tocca la palla, con cui ci si sposta con essa e l'eleganza con cui la si fa scorrere dove si vuole._
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fare ciò che si vuole col pallone, semplicemente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

io sono completamente d'accordo col tuo pensiero ma per me in pochi la pensano come noi, mi è gia capitato di affrontare questo argomento..


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fare ciò che si vuole col pallone, semplicemente.



Tu estremizzi il pensiero banalizzandolo quasi. Secondo me invece si va oltre. Per fare ciò che si vuole con il pallone potrebbe anche bastare la tecnica. Secondo me la classe è* il modo in cui si fa ciò che si vuole col pallone*. Messi ti dico che la classe ce l'ha. Ma non è al livello della classe dei nomi citati. Il modo in cui toccavano loro il pallone era di un'eleganza unica. L'argentino ha una classe un po' meno romantica e più decisiva.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono completamente d'accordo col tuo pensiero ma per me in pochi la pensano come noi, mi è gia capitato di affrontare questo argomento..



Tu, invece, l'hai estremizzato in senso contrario confondendo un po' tecnica e classe. E' un errore che non dimostra nulla, perché se uno confonde tecnica con classe non significa che non ne capisce di calcio. Sono due cose che viaggiano di pari passo e spesso richiedono l'una la presenza dell'altra, bisogna però stare attenti ad osservare bene per capirlo. Secondo me ti sei espresso male prima. Tu intendevi dire che Messi ha classe ma non è un purista come lo possono essere i playmaker che ho citato, erro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu estremizzi il pensiero banalizzandolo quasi. Secondo me invece si va oltre. Per fare ciò che si vuole con il pallone potrebbe anche bastare la tecnica. Secondo me la classe è* il modo in cui si fa ciò che si vuole col pallone*. Messi ti dico che la classe ce l'ha. Ma non è al livello della classe dei nomi citati. Il modo in cui toccavano loro il pallone era di un'eleganza unica. L'argentino ha una classe un po' meno romantica e più decisiva.


La classe è prima di tutto quello, tu invece aggiungi necessariamente anche l'attributo d'eleganza e posso essere d'accordo, infatti credo che Messi stesso sia elegante, forse non come Zidane, non come Ronaldinho, no ma elegante. D'altronde mi sai dire un giocatore di classe che non sia anche elegante?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu estremizzi il pensiero banalizzandolo quasi. Secondo me invece si va oltre. Per fare ciò che si vuole con il pallone potrebbe anche bastare la tecnica. Secondo me la classe è* il modo in cui si fa ciò che si vuole col pallone*. Messi ti dico che la classe ce l'ha. Ma non è al livello della classe dei nomi citati. Il modo in cui toccavano loro il pallone era di un'eleganza unica. L'argentino ha una classe un po' meno romantica e più decisiva.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu, invece, l'hai estremizzato in senso contrario confondendo un po' tecnica e classe. E' un errore che non dimostra nulla, perché se uno confonde tecnica con classe non significa che non ne capisce di calcio. Sono due cose che viaggiano di pari passo e spesso richiedono l'una la presenza dell'altra, bisogna però stare attenti ad osservare bene per capirlo. Secondo me ti sei espresso male prima. Tu intendevi dire che Messi ha classe ma non è un purista come lo possono essere i playmaker che ho citato, erro?




in un certo senso si, diciamo che nel calcio di oggi di gente di classe pura ne vedo davvero poca, rispetto a qualche tempo fa, per questo avevo sovrapposto un po i due termini, su dyabal intendevo esclusivamente la qualità...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe è prima di tutto quello, tu invece aggiungi necessariamente anche l'attributo d'eleganza e posso essere d'accordo, infatti credo che Messi stesso sia elegante, forse non come Zidane, non come Ronaldinho, no ma elegante ugualmente. D'altronde mi sai dire un giocatore di classe che non sia anche elegante?



per me è messi è molto poco elegante ed è proprio questo il motivo per cui non lo amo, io amo l'estetica del calcio, mi piacciono i giocatori estrosi e forse anche quelli che fanno un po di circo come lo chiamate voi, per questo ronaldinho rimane il mio giocatore preferito, certo non deve essere tutto fino a se stesso altrimenti sarebbe assurdo...


----------



## O Animal (7 Dicembre 2014)

La classe per me è bellezza perciò storpiando la definizione di bellezza in wikipedia:

La classe è l'insieme delle qualità percepite tramite i cinque sensi, che suscitano sensazioni piacevoli che attribuiamo a concetti, oggetti, animali o persone nell'universo osservato, che si sente istantaneamente durante l'esperienza, che si sviluppa spontaneamente e tende a collegarsi ad un contenuto emozionale positivo, in seguito ad un rapido paragone effettuato consciamente od inconsciamente, con un canone di riferimento interiore che può essere innato oppure acquisito per istruzione o per consuetudine sociale.
Nel suo senso più profondo, la classe genera un senso di riflessione benevola sul significato della propria esistenza dentro il mondo naturale.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe è prima di tutto quello, tu invece aggiungi necessariamente anche l'attributo d'eleganza e posso essere d'accordo, infatti c*redo che Messi stesso sia elegante, forse non come Zidane, non come Ronaldinho, no* ma elegante ugualmente. D'altronde mi sai dire un giocatore di grandissima tecnica, di classe, che non sia anche elegante?



Il punto è questo, e ci troviamo perfettamente d'accordo. Messi ha classe ed eleganza. Ma queste due doti non raggiungono il livello di quelle che avevano i citati. Se devo pensare alla classe pura e netta i primi che mi vengono in mente sono loro. Se mi parli di tecnica invece penso subito all'argentino. Questo per dirti che Messi possiede entrambe le cose, ma non eccelle nella sola classe come eccellevano quei nomi. 

Secondo me la classe, talvolta, si mostra soprattutto a fine carriera. Ho visto Zidane, Ronaldinho e Rui Costa giocare da fermi, con classe assoluta. _Da fermi. Senza correre più.

_La tua domanda è quasi un trabocchetto, un paradosso logico, perché effettivamente il ragionamento fila. Perché la classe è eleganza. Però c'è sicuramente gente che straripa di tecnica ma non ha classe. Tipo Benzema ma soprattutto lo stesso Kakà che ti ho citato di là.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Per me classe e tecnica per dirla alla [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sono la stessa cosa, o almeno la intendo così. Il fatto è che imho Kakà aveva una buona tecnica ma non c'entra niente con Zidane, anche Sheva aveva una buona tecnica ma non quella di un fantasista.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me classe e tecnica per dirla alla @Renegade sono la stessa cosa, o almeno la intendo così. Il fatto è che imho Kakà aveva una buona tecnica ma non c'entra niente con Zidane, anche Sheva aveva una buona tecnica ma non quella di un fantasista.



Io ho detto il contrario, Mefisto. Ho detto che classe ed eleganza sono la stessa cosa. Ma che classe e tecnica sono due cose diverse che spesso la gente prende come la stessa cosa.

Comunque è proprio così. La classe è ciò che scinde gente come Kakà da gente come Zidane.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il punto è questo, e ci troviamo perfettamente d'accordo. Messi ha classe ed eleganza. Ma queste due doti non raggiungono il livello di quelle che avevano i citati. Se devo pensare alla classe pura e netta i primi che mi vengono in mente sono loro. Se mi parli di tecnica invece penso subito all'argentino. Questo per dirti che Messi possiede entrambe le cose, ma non eccelle nella sola classe come eccellevano quei nomi.
> 
> *Secondo me la classe, talvolta, si mostra soprattutto a fine carriera. Ho visto Zidane, Ronaldinho e Rui Costa giocare da fermi, con classe assoluta. Da fermi. Senza correre più.*_
> 
> _La tua domanda è quasi un trabocchetto, un paradosso logico, perché effettivamente il ragionamento fila. Perché la classe è eleganza. Però c'è sicuramente gente che straripa di tecnica ma non ha classe. Tipo Benzema ma soprattutto lo stesso Kakà che ti ho citato di là.




infatti sono molto curioso di vedere messi a fine carriera quando perderà le doti fisiche nello scatto, nell'andarer in profondità ecc..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il punto è questo, e ci troviamo perfettamente d'accordo. Messi ha classe ed eleganza. Ma queste due doti non raggiungono il livello di quelle che avevano i citati. Se devo pensare alla classe pura e netta i primi che mi vengono in mente sono loro. Se mi parli di tecnica invece penso subito all'argentino. Questo per dirti che Messi possiede entrambe le cose, ma non eccelle nella sola classe come eccellevano quei nomi.
> 
> Secondo me la classe, talvolta, si mostra soprattutto a fine carriera. Ho visto Zidane, Ronaldinho e Rui Costa giocare da fermi, con classe assoluta. _Da fermi. Senza correre più.
> 
> _La tua domanda è quasi un trabocchetto, un paradosso logico, perché effettivamente il ragionamento fila. Perché la classe è eleganza. Però c'è sicuramente gente che straripa di tecnica ma non ha classe. Tipo Benzema ma soprattutto lo stesso Kakà che ti ho citato di là.


E siamo d'accordo, ecco perché, per me, di là non c'era nessun problema logico. Fila tutto, la classe è estrema tecnica, cioè capacità di fare ciò che si vuole col pallone e di conseguenza, come determinazione intrinseca al concetto stesso di classe, farlo con eleganza. 
Chi ha classe è anche elegante, si può essere più eleganti, fini, raffinati o si può esserlo di meno ma è la classe che non si può pesare.
Ciò detto, con questo discorso Dybala non c'entra nulla


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io ho detto il contrario, Mefisto. Ho detto che classe ed eleganza sono la stessa cosa. Ma che classe e tecnica sono due cose diverse che spesso la gente prende come la stessa cosa.
> 
> Comunque è proprio così. La classe è ciò che scinde gente come Kakà da gente come Zidane.



Sì avevo capito di tuo ho riutilizzato solo i termini in realtà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io ho detto il contrario, Mefisto. Ho detto che classe ed eleganza sono la stessa cosa. Ma che classe e tecnica sono due cose diverse che spesso la gente prende come la stessa cosa.
> 
> Comunque è proprio così. La classe è ciò che scinde gente come Kakà da gente come Zidane.



per me messi ha più classe di kaka ma è più paragonabile a kaka che a zidane imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti sono molto curioso di vedere messi a fine carriera quando perderà le doti fisiche nello scatto, nell'andarer in profondità ecc..


Messi potrebbe benissimo reinventarsi trequartista, cosa che non succederà però perché il Barça del tiki taka ha avvelenato il suo ego e vorrà essere, per questo motiva, sempre un protagonista, perciò credo che non riuscirebbe a reinventarsi trequartista, Messi ora come ora non saprebbe mettersi al servizio di qualcun altro.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E siamo d'accordo, ecco perché, per me, di là non c'era nessun problema logico. Fila tutto, la classe è estrema tecnica, cioè capacità di fare ciò che si vuole col pallone e *di conseguenza, come determinazione intrinseca al concetto stesso di classe, farlo con eleganza. *
> Chi ha classe è anche elegante, si può esserlo di più, di meno ma è la classe che non si può pesare.
> Ciò detto, con questo discorso Dybala non c'entra nulla



Ecco l'esatto punto, centrato.

Invece, quando ti dico che quella gente aveva una classe superiore a Messi, proprio come concetto di classe pura, ti ritrovi d'accordo o trovi che la loro classe sia inferiore a quella dell'argentino?

Comunque più che per Dybala in sé sto Topic era per capire in quanti confondessero classe e tecnica e cosa fosse la classe per gli altri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi potrebbe benissimo reinventarsi trequartista, cosa che non succederà però perché il Barça del tiki taka ha avvelenato il suo ego e vorrà essere, per questo motiva, sempre un protagonista, perciò credo che non riuscirebbe a reinventarsi trequartista, Messi ora come ora non saprebbe mettersi al servizio di qualcun altro.



vedremo, col tempo si migliora anche da quel punto di vista, si perdono alcune qaulità ma se ne acquisiscono altre..


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi potrebbe benissimo reinventarsi trequartista, cosa che non succederà però perché il Barça del tiki taka ha avvelenato il suo ego e vorrà essere, per questo motiva, sempre un protagonista, perciò credo che non riuscirebbe a reinventarsi trequartista, Messi ora come ora non saprebbe mettersi al servizio di qualcun altro.



Sì infatti si è fossilizzato in quel ruolo. Secondo me è ciò che l'ha fatto involvere e ciò che ha spinto Ronaldo un gradino più in alto. Per di più sarò tra i pochi ma preferivo il Messi punta esterna/mezza punta del primo Tiki Taka.

A parte ciò non capisco il tuo parallelo col Trequartista. Ahimé è un ruolo che ho amato tanto ma ad oggi è superatissimo. Li chiamano tutti esterni, mezze punte, falsi nuevi ecc. Non esiste più nei moduli. E il trequartista del 4-2-3-1 non lo è secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ecco l'esatto punto, centrato.
> 
> *Invece, quando ti dico che quella gente aveva una classe superiore a Messi, proprio come concetto di classe pura, ti ritrovi d'accordo o trovi che la loro classe sia inferiore a quella dell'argentino?*
> 
> Comunque più che per Dybala in sé sto Topic era per capire in quanti confondessero classe e tecnica e cosa fosse la classe per gli altri.


Secondo me sarebbe corretto dire che avevano più eleganza, più che classe. Te l'ho detto, per me la classe non si pesa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe corretto dire che avevano più eleganza, più che classe. Te l'ho detto, per me la classe non si pesa.



per me la classe e l'eleganza vanno di pari passo altrimenti parliamo di tecnica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me la classe e l'eleganza vanno di pari passo altrimenti parliamo di tecnica


Il problema è che non puoi dire che Messi non abbia classe. È un discorso sottile, sottilissimo, Zidane magari era più elegante di Messi, ciò non vuol dire che non lo sia l'argentino, d'altronde ripeto, il Messi sotto Guardiola era un Messi da orgasmo puro, calcisticamente parlando. 
_Ver jugar a Messi es mejor que tener sexo_


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non puoi dire che Messi non abbia classe  è un discorso sottile, sottilissimo, Zidane magari era più elegante di Messi, ciò non vuol dire che non lo sia l'argentino, d'altronde ripeto, il Messi sotto Guardiola era un Messi da orgasmo puro, calcisticamente parlando.
> _Ver jugar a Messi es mejor que tener sexo_



no, dico che ne ha meno, è sbagliato dire che messi non ha classe, dire che messi ha meno classe di zidane o altri è quello che penso, il messi sotto guardiola era un messi che finalizzava le azioni di una squadra stratosferica..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no, dico che ne ha meno, è sbagliato dire che messi non ha classe, dire che messi ha meno classe di zidane o altri è quello che penso


La classe non si pesa.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2014)

guardatevi Barca Espanyol e avrete la risposta


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe non si pesa.



boh non so mettiamo a paragone iturbe con ljajic..chi ha più classe??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh non so mettiamo a paragone iturbe con ljajic..chi ha più classe??


Nessuno dei due ne ha. Hanno soltanto discreta tecnica e probabilmente ne ha più Ljajic, Iturbe è un velocista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due ne ha. Hanno soltanto discreta tecnica e probabilmente ne ha più Ljajic, Iturbe è un velocista.



ecco e sono d'accordo.. però se mi devo sbilanciare dico ljajic sicuramente non dico iturbe o sanchez o di maria che sono anche grossi giocatori ma non c'entrano nulla con la classe..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

La classe è l'essere decisivi nei momenti clou. E' il saper trascinare la propria compagine nei momenti importanti. Voi confondete la classe con l'essere bravi nel far numeri da circo, avere stile (Rui aveva molto stile) ed essere bravi tecnicamente. Messi ha classe, Cr7 ha classe, ma anche Gattuso, con le sue particolari qualità (non molto tecniche) ha avuto classe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La classe è l'essere decisivi nei momenti clou. E' il saper trascinare la propria compagine nei momenti importanti. Voi confondete la classe con l'essere bravi nel far numeri da circo, avere stile (Rui aveva molto stile) ed essere bravi tecnicamente. Messi ha classe, Cr7 ha classe, ma anche Gattuso, con le sue particolari qualità (non molto tecniche) ha avuto classe.


Quello è il carisma


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La classe è l'essere decisivi nei momenti clou. E' il saper trascinare la propria compagine nei momenti importanti. Voi confondete la classe con l'essere bravi nel far numeri da circo, avere stile (Rui aveva molto stile) ed essere bravi tecnicamente. Messi ha classe, Cr7 ha classe, ma anche Gattuso, con le sue particolari qualità (non molto tecniche) ha avuto classe.


 Gattuso ha avuto classe??


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2014)

@Renagade basta vedere Van Basten.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha avuto classe??



Per come intendo io la classe (essere decisivi nei momenti clou) si.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Qui stiamo filosofeggiando,
io dico la mia, io distinguo la tecnica, che comprende anche l'eleganza, dalla classe,

la tecnica direi che è un concetto scontato, qui l'unica grande distinzione che và fatta è la velocità d'esecuzione, mi spiego, ci sono giocatori dotati di grande tecnica anche nelle serie minori, ma non sfonderanno mai perchè non hanno nè l'intensità, nè la velocità per giocare ad alti livelli.

La classe, secondo mè, invece è un concetto più sottile, è la capacità di essere determinante in campo, e la si può esprimere aanche con doti diverse dalla pura tecnica, in poche parole i giocatori di classe e i fuoriclasse sono quelli in grado di farti vincere sempre o quasi, non importa quanta tecnica pura abbiano, i nomi? ovviamente quelli scontati che avete già citato,ma ci aggiungo per restare in casa: Maldini, Baresi, *Gattuso*, Weah, *Inzaghi*,come vedete non tutti sono giocatori dotati di una tecnica da trequartista, ma sono tutti fuoriclasse in quanto in grado di fornire prestazioni in campo molto oltre le normali capacità di altri giocatori anche più dotati tecnicamente.

Per chiarire maggiormente il concetto, visto che sono stati citati, Rui Costa tecnicamente era sicuramente più dotato di Kaka, ma il rendimento in campo dei due non può essere paragonato,anche lo stesso Rui dichiarò di accettarela panchina visto che Riky in quelmomento era di un altra categoria


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo filosofeggiando,
> io dico la mia, io distinguo la tecnica, che comprende anche l'eleganza, dalla classe,
> 
> la tecnica direi che è un concetto scontato, qui l'unica grande distinzione che và fatta è la velocità d'esecuzione, mi spiego, ci sono giocatori dotati di grande tecnica anche nelle serie minori, ma non sfonderanno mai perchè non hanno nè l'intensità, nè la velocità per giocare ad alti livelli.
> ...



Ecco. Perfetto!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per come intendo io la classe (essere decisivi nei momenti clou) si.



quella è la leadership, signica essere campioni, non avere classe imho


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quella è la leadership, signica essere campioni, non avere classe imho



Leggiti il posto di tifoso evorutto. E' una sintesi del mio pensiero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggiti il posto di tifoso evorutto. E' una sintesi del mio pensiero.



allora quando non sei più capace di essere decisivo nei momenti importanti vuol dire che hai finito la classe?? io ho una concezione diversa..


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Dicembre 2014)

La classe in questa Serie A è rappresentata da Borja Valero, per esempio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> La classe in questa Serie A è rappresentata da Borja Valero, per esempio.



ecco, mi trovi d'accordo, anche da pirlo che nonostante l'età continua a fare quello che fa, da pjanic ecc ecc


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Dicembre 2014)

Zvonimir Boban = classe


----------



## davoreb (8 Dicembre 2014)

Baggio - il suo tocco di palla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu estremizzi il pensiero banalizzandolo quasi. Secondo me invece si va oltre. Per fare ciò che si vuole con il pallone potrebbe anche bastare la tecnica. Secondo me la classe è* il modo in cui si fa ciò che si vuole col pallone*. Messi ti dico che la classe ce l'ha. Ma non è al livello della classe dei nomi citati. Il modo in cui toccavano loro il pallone era di un'eleganza unica. L'argentino ha una classe un po' meno romantica e più decisiva.


Quoto al 100%. La classe è il modo in cui si fa quello che vuole col pallone.
Messi è l'esempio perfetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo filosofeggiando,
> io dico la mia, io distinguo la tecnica, che comprende anche l'eleganza, dalla classe,
> 
> la tecnica direi che è un concetto scontato, qui l'unica grande distinzione che và fatta è la velocità d'esecuzione, mi spiego, ci sono giocatori dotati di grande tecnica anche nelle serie minori, ma non sfonderanno mai perchè non hanno nè l'intensità, nè la velocità per giocare ad alti livelli.



Verissimo! L'esempio perfetto è Ganso. Tecnicamente è uno dei migliori al mondo, ma non ha mai sfondato per limiti mentali e fisici.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Michael Laudrup era la classe...talento assoluto al servizio della squadra...non essere una primadonna è gia essere calciatore di classe


----------



## 13-33 (8 Dicembre 2014)

In una a parola : Nesta GRANDISSIMA CLASSE


----------



## O Animal (8 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Renagade basta vedere Van Basten.



.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2014)

Kakà più elegante che con classe
Rui Costa sia elegante sia con classe
Messi e Ronaldo secondo me hanno tutto...
Forse ho trovato un esempio per scindere classe con eleganza. Müller non è elegante ma ha classe.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

E' un insieme di bellezza delle giocate e nelle movenze, semplicità, naturalezza, carisma, intelligenza calcistica, tranquillità (un isterico non ha classe, ma potrei fare un'eccezione per Gascoigne!) 
Come giocatori direi Rivera, Baggio, Baresi, Platini, Conti, Falcao, Maradona, Van Basten, Gullit, Weah, Savicevic, Ronaldo. 
Messi e CR7 invece per me sono più degli specialisti marziani, che dipendono molto sia dal fisico che dalla squadra, metterei Bale sullo stesso piano, anzi mi pare quasi che abbia più classe. Oggi per me i giocatori con più classe sono Iniesta, Totti e Pirlo.

Come squadre l'Italia dell'82 era zeppa di giocatori di classe. Ovviamente il Milan di Sacchi a Capello. Invece nel Man.Utd. di Keane, Scholes, Giggs, ecc.. era Beckham quello con più classe alla fine.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Dicembre 2014)

Direi che bisognerebbe capire semanticamente "essere di classe" a cosa si riferisce,

tradizionalmente riferito su una persona significa avere un eleganza e una raffinatezza particolare, tale da far supporre una sua origine particolarmente nobile o elevata, se lo si intende così chiaro che va affibbiato a giocatori molto tecnici ed eleganti,

ma secondo me in ambito calcistico è più logico riferirlo a giocatori che appartengono a una "classe" di rendimento d'elite,
in questo caso ci rientrano a pieno titolo anche giocatori meno tecnici ma determinanti e superiori come rendimento in campo, 
ergo Gattuso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Direi che bisognerebbe capire semanticamente "essere di classe" a cosa si riferisce,
> 
> tradizionalmente riferito su una persona significa avere un eleganza e una raffinatezza particolare, tale da far supporre una sua origine particolarmente nobile o elevata, se lo si intende così chiaro che va affibbiato a giocatori molto tecnici ed eleganti,
> 
> ...



Sì, in questo senso la classe è un alto livello. 
Gattuso è un incontrista di classe superiore, Riva era un bomber di classe superiore.
In sintesi il giocatore con più classe è sia un giocatore di altissimo livello, e sia dotato di eleganza e carisma, per questo qualcuno può storcere il naso a pensare a Messi come giocatore di classe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Kakà più elegante che con classe
> Rui Costa sia elegante sia con classe
> Messi e Ronaldo secondo me hanno tutto...
> Forse ho trovato un esempio per scindere classe con eleganza. Müller non è elegante ma ha classe.



la classe e l'eleganza per me sono la stessa, muller non ne ha assolutamente, ha fiuto del gol e grandissimo senso tattico


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2014)

messi tocca il pallone come il mio cane quando glielo lancio, se per voi quella è classe allora mi arrendo, che poi sia fortissimo che segni 770 gol all'anno quello è un altro discorso..


----------



## Renegade (10 Dicembre 2014)

Wow ragazzi che dibattito che si è aperto, felice il Forum si sia ''acceso'', era mia intenzione. Continuiamo così, avete tutti grande qualità, è molto bello leggervi. E spero che la tematica sia interessante ed appagante, per lo meno per me lo è, poiché tutti hanno una visione soggettiva della classe.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo filosofeggiando,
> io dico la mia, io distinguo la tecnica, che comprende anche l'eleganza, dalla classe,
> 
> la tecnica direi che è un concetto scontato, qui l'unica grande distinzione che và fatta è la velocità d'esecuzione, mi spiego, ci sono giocatori dotati di grande tecnica anche nelle serie minori, ma non sfonderanno mai perchè non hanno nè l'intensità, nè la velocità per giocare ad alti livelli.
> ...



Rispondo a te e contemporaneamente anche ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]. Secondo voi confondete proprio la tecnica e il carisma con la classe. Se dobbiamo dare una definizione al termine classe a livello calcistico, è un po' la raffinatezza, il modo con cui si fa fare alla palla ciò che si vuole, no? L'essere decisivi nei momenti chiave è pura tecnica, capacità. Mentre l'essere trascinatori e sfornare prestazioni incredibili seppur povere di tecnica è il carisma, che appunto Gattuso e Inzaghi hanno. Per Inzaghi invece credo che il discorso sia ben più complesso perché non saprei come definire la sua capacità di segnare tanto e in quel modo, nei momenti più importanti. Classe non direi perché ho espresso come la penso su cosa sia. Ma neanche senso del gol. E' qualcosa di indefinito, ma ora non voglio sfociare fuori tema. 

Quanto al paragone che hai fatto tra Ricky e Rui, ancora una volta ti sei confuso sul livello tecnico. Rui Costa accettò la panchina perché comprese che Kakà stava sbocciando e sarebbe stato un fenomeno, nato dalla sua carriera che stava invece per tramontare. Ma Kakà non ha mai avuto la classe, l'eleganza ed il tocco di palla di Rui Costa, né tantomeno l'inventiva. Secondo me il brasiliano è stato un fenomeno di pura tecnica, un velocista talvolta rozzo e talvolta un po' elegante, ma mai ai livelli di Rui Costa come classe. E' proprio qui la differenza. Non fatevi fuorviare dalla tecnica o dal carisma.



mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Zvonimir Boban = classe



Altro ottimo esempio. Mi hai tirato in ballo uno dei miei preferiti. Sempre amati Boban e Rui per le caratteristiche da trequartisti puri che avevano. Oggi il vero Trequartista non esiste più.




davoreb ha scritto:


> Baggio - il suo tocco di palla



Sicuramente il calciatore italiano con più classe dell'epoca moderna. Dopo di lui Totti.




Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Verissimo! L'esempio perfetto è Ganso. Tecnicamente è uno dei migliori al mondo, ma non ha mai sfondato per limiti mentali e fisici.



Chi mi hai resuscitato. Che si dice di lui? Non seguo proprio il Brasilerao. A quanto ricordavo da fenomeno passò a scarsone lentissimo secondo la critica.




FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' un insieme di bellezza delle giocate e nelle movenze, semplicità, naturalezza, carisma, intelligenza calcistica, tranquillità (un isterico non ha classe, ma potrei fare un'eccezione per Gascoigne!)





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come giocatori direi Rivera, Baggio, Baresi, Platini, Conti, Falcao, Maradona, Van Basten, Gullit, Weah, Savicevic, Ronaldo.
> Messi e CR7 invece per me sono più degli specialisti marziani, che dipendono molto sia dal fisico che dalla squadra, metterei Bale sullo stesso piano, anzi mi pare quasi che abbia più classe. Oggi per me i giocatori con più classe sono Iniesta, Totti e Pirlo.
> 
> Come squadre l'Italia dell'82 era zeppa di giocatori di classe. Ovviamente il Milan di Sacchi a Capello. Invece nel Man.Utd. di Keane, Scholes, Giggs, ecc.. era Beckham quello con più classe alla fine.




Pensiero che secondo me si avvicina alla vera definizione di classe e che hai centrato perfettamente nel punto, mi riaccodo a te e a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Wow ragazzi che dibattito che si è aperto, felice il Forum si sia ''acceso'', era mia intenzione. Continuiamo così, avete tutti grande qualità, è molto bello leggervi. E spero che la tematica sia interessante ed appagante, per lo meno per me lo è, poiché tutti hanno una visione soggettiva della classe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bohhh. Non so che fine ha fatto Ganso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quanto al paragone che hai fatto tra Ricky e Rui, *ancora una volta ti sei confuso sul livello tecnico. Rui Costa accettò la panchina perché comprese che Kakà stava sbocciando e sarebbe stato un fenomeno, nato dalla sua carriera che stava invece per tramontare. Ma Kakà non ha mai avuto la classe, l'eleganza ed il tocco di palla di Rui Costa*, né tantomeno l'inventiva. Secondo me il brasiliano è stato un fenomeno di pura tecnica, un velocista talvolta rozzo e talvolta un po' elegante, ma mai ai livelli di Rui Costa come classe. E' proprio qui la differenza. Non fatevi fuorviare dalla tecnica o dal carisma.



Credo che non hai letto bene il mio post, io ho scritto che Rui Costa aveva più tecnica e se vogliamo eleganza, ma è innagabile che Kaka nel suo massimo splendore fosse di un altra categoria.

e mi riallaccio al mio post di oggi ripetendolo:

La classe tradizionalmente è giustamente legata all'eleganza e alla maestosità, perciò se vogliamo restare dei puristi della lingua ha ragione chi come tè parla di eleganza e tecnica, ma nel calcio, uno sport "fisico" questo concetto secondo mè diventa riduttivo e fuorviante, mi piace sostenere che la classe nel calcio è la capacità di avere un rendimento fuori dalla media, non importo se grazie a doti tecniche fisiche o mentali.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2014)

devo dedurre che un Morfeo avesse più classe di Kaka, o un Riquelme di Messi


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Qui confondete la classe con la tecnica, lo stile e il tocco di palla. La classe è la capacità di fare la differenza, essere determinante per la propria squadra nei momenti clou. Questa è la classe.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2014)

No, sei tu che confondi la classe con l'essere decisivi. Ma questo non lo dico io.. ma il dizionario: qualità, distinzione, signorilità. Non cinismo, essere determinanti o altro.


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2014)

La tecnica è saper giocare il pallone, sia con i passaggi, sia con i calci da fermo e sia con il dribbling. La classe invece io la intendo come un tipo di tecnica, ossia l'eleganza e la semplicità nei movimenti che si attua ai gesti tecnici. Zidane era un giocatore tecnico ma di classe, Messi invece è più pragmatico ma tremendamente tecnico e decisivo


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La classe è la capacità di fare la differenza, essere determinante per la propria squadra nei momenti clou. Questa è la classe.



Più che classe io questo lo chiamerei carattere


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> messi tocca il pallone come il mio cane quando glielo lancio, se per voi quella è classe allora mi arrendo, che poi sia fortissimo che segni 770 gol all'anno quello è un altro discorso..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Apro questo Topic dopo un interessante scambio di pareri con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] nel Topic del gol di Dybala. Abbiamo discusso della classe, avendo talvolta pareri vicini ed altri differenti. *Voi come la pensate? Per voi che cos'è la classe nel calcio? E quali giocatori, secondo voi, ne possiedono maggiormente?* Il mio pensiero è:



La classe è il modo di stare in campo, di portare e toccare la palla, il modo in cui uno si sposta con la palla..
Non esistono altre definizioni, la classe è in buona parte l'eleganza di un giocatore, che non vale quindi solo per gli attaccanti..

Come classe pura per me il top rimane Zidane..
poi ci metto gente come Rui Costa, Van Basten, Boban, Maldini, Nesta, Pirlo, Xavi, Iniesta, Modric, Seedorf...
Paradossalmente non vedo particolare classe in giocatori come CR7, Messi..già ne vedo più in Ibra..

Però ormai si è un po' perso il senso e si tende a definire di classe un giocatore semplicemente tecnico..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Faccio due esempi a livello difensivo per chiarire il concetto di classe, prendiamo il ruolo di centrale con due giocatori di livello quasi uguale (più o meno)
Nesta e Silva..Nesta era un giocatore di gran classe, Silva no

Facciamo ora un esempio tra due dei migliori terzini della storia:
Maldini e R.Carlos..Paolone aveva un classe incredibile, Carlos no

Parliamo di 4 giocatori che pur essendo difensori erano tutti tecnicissimi..però solo 2 erano anche giocatori di classe


----------



## Renegade (11 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qui confondete la classe con la tecnica, lo stile e il tocco di palla. La classe è la capacità di fare la differenza, essere determinante per la propria squadra nei momenti clou. Questa è la classe.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello è il carisma





Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, sei tu che confondi la classe con l'essere decisivi. Ma questo non lo dico io.. ma il dizionario: qualità, distinzione, signorilità. Non cinismo, essere determinanti o altro.





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quella è la leadership, signica essere campioni, non avere classe imho





Serginho ha scritto:


> Più che classe io questo lo chiamerei carattere



Concordo con gli altri, Andreas. Ti sei confuso con il carisma e la personalità.

Per il resto concordo con le disamine di MilanForever e di Serginho, con il quale forse per la prima volta mi trovo d'accordo su qualcosa. Avete centrato proprio il punto, stessa visione.

Anche perché classe, come dice la definizione del termine, è raffinatezza ed eleganza, stile. Da qui dico che è il MODO con cui si fa ciò che si vuole con il pallone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> devo dedurre che un Morfeo avesse più classe di Kaka, o un Riquelme di Messi



bravo, sicuramente avevano più stile ma non significa che erano più forti, con morfeo hai un po esagerato, riquelme aveva davvero classe..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La tecnica è saper giocare il pallone, sia con i passaggi, sia con i calci da fermo e sia con il dribbling. La classe invece io la intendo come un tipo di tecnica, ossia l'eleganza e la semplicità nei movimenti che si attua ai gesti tecnici. Zidane era un giocatore tecnico ma di classe, Messi invece è più pragmatico ma tremendamente tecnico e decisivo



questa è la sintesi perfetta


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Concordo con gli altri, Andreas. Ti sei confuso con il carisma e la personalità.
> 
> Per il resto concordo con le disamine di MilanForever e di Serginho, con il quale forse per la prima volta mi trovo d'accordo su qualcosa. Avete centrato proprio il punto, stessa visione.
> 
> Anche perché classe, come dice la definizione del termine, è raffinatezza ed eleganza, stile. Da qui dico che è il MODO con cui si fa ciò che si vuole con il pallone.


Secondo me vi confondete voi. La classe e la tecnica sono 2 cose diversissime. Poi con lo stile c'entra zero.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2014)

O ci confondiamo tutti o ti sei spiegato male o ti stai confondendo tu.
Basta cercare che cosa vuol dire "Classe" nel dizionario. Poi ognuno da un taglio personale ma questo non c'entra


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Dicembre 2014)

la tecnica è la capacità di fare una cosa,la classe è il modo in cui la cosa viene fatta


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Dicembre 2014)

Per me Ibra è un giocatore con una classe immensa.Come tocca lui la palla,i colpi che ha lui non li ha nessuno.
La classe per me è una tecnica diversa dalla tecnica standard che hanno i giocatori normali.Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: Zidane giocatore che avete più volte nominato è l'esempio perfetto di giocatore con classe e allo stesso tempo tecnico.
La differenza tra uno Zidane e che ne so, un Inzaghi(che non era nemmeno tecnico,ma va e)?Il primo toccava la palla in una determinata maniera,sembrava che l'accarezzasse,il secondo sembrava che gli mollasse dei calcioni,come fanno la maggior parte dei calciatori...I giocatori di classe sono quelli che sembra che danzino col pallone,vedi Iniesta!I giocatori con classe son quei calciatori che ti danno la sensazione che non giocano semplicemente a calcio,ma che in realtà fanno qualcosa di più,qualcosa che va oltre al solo giocare a calcio..Io la vedo un po' cosi.

Ibra,Zidane,Ronaldinho,Robben,Neymar,Baggio,Totti,Del Piero etc etc..Tutti giocatori di classe secondo me.


----------

